# Hello from Ireland



## feebee (Apr 25, 2005)

Another mac addict here, good to know i'm not alone


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Feebee!! You're definately Not alone!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

